# Is there a way to turn off the blinking Macbook light during sleep?



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I usually leave my macbook on my desk at night. I don't close it, since I'm often downloading things, but when it's in sleep mode and plugged into the power source, the white light on the front pulses.

Is there any way to disable this through some sort of software? My other alternative is putting a piece of black tape over it, which isn't a very elegant solution!

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

bob99 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I usually leave my macbook on my desk at night. I don't close it, since I'm often downloading things, but when it's in sleep mode and plugged into the power source, the white light on the front pulses.
> 
> ...


I don't know of one, I have just made a habit of putting my wallet in-front of the blink before I go to bed.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't close mine either, I just let the display sleep instead of the machine itself. No blinking light.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Trevor Robertson said:


> I don't know of one, I have just made a habit of putting my wallet in-front of the blink before I go to bed.


:lmao: I put my TV remote infront of it.


----------

